# Alpine newts



## the scatman (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi eveyone.I am planning to get some Alpine newts for my 42 gallon tank but there are a couple of things I would like answered before I get them.

1. Can they be mixed with any species of fish,newts,frogs or shrimp?
2. How many can I have in a well filltered 42 gallon tank?
3 Is it necesery to keep the tank filtered when you keep them outside to hibernate?
4.Do they prefer hard or soft water?
5.Do they need any land?

thanks


----------



## stegriff (Feb 13, 2011)

*Italian Alpine (T.a.apuanus) are fully aquatic newts and dont really need land but its preference really if you want 20%land and 80% water just to see if they prefer land then u can do that but more or less they will not bother using it ,i use spring bottled water for my newts left to settle and a slow sponge filter to not make to much water movement ,hibernation can be done bye placing them in a container and put in the fridge at 2C-4c for 2 months or the garage or shed but note that it might not be cold enough for them in a garage or shed and then there metobalism wont properly be on hold and u might have to feed them which does not guarantee breeding for them out of next year ,as far as fish or other newts id say no but some people do usally do that ,but alpine newts like ponds that are not inhabited bye fish, as fish eat there eggs and larva so maybe a stress thing if all in the same tank ,but there are other types of alpines that are not semi/fully aquatic "ish" and only like the water for breeding in ,im currently waiting on 25 new eggs from georgeangler and cant wait heres a site to help you 
Marc Staniszewski's Alpine Newt Care Sheet
*


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont keep alpines but I'll do my best 

1. I've never been a fan of newts and fish as they can nip at each other (or be eaten if small enough) and can cause stress issues. shrimp I dunno about but might be eaten, I've kept apple snails and chinese mystery snails with newts before tho (just make sure there bigh enough not to be eaten)

2. 8 max, altho strong filtering may cause alot of current and these newts prefer still water 

3. I would as it would keep it cycled.

4. I don't really know I've never had any issues living in norfolk (hard water) but I haven't kept this species 

5.some people keep them entirely aquatic and they are highly aquatic but I would say at least have something that breaks the water so they can get out for a bit should they want to (doesn't need to be big)

another good caresheet for u to have a read Caudata Culture Species Entry - Mesotriton (Triturus) alpestris


----------

